# Pulling Flight Feathers



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Can someone give me the low down on pulling the last two flight feathers. I have read that some do this to speed up the molt. We race in September or early October. I understand the concept a bit. Who here does this and when and how do you go about it?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I have only recently attempted this a few times, and only with test birds, and that is what I suggest you do if you try it. Only a few "test" subjects please. Here timing is everything, down to when you cut, to when you pull. I supect, it will vary as to the time of the year, by where you are on the planet.

I had mixed results, and by that I mean not every one of my test subjects had the same results. Some % went through the entire season with their flights intact. Some % delayed growing the flights in, and in at least one case, I sent a bird to the 130 mile race station with 3 and 1/2 flights missing!  because he decided to grow them in a 2nd time !  

Perhaps in the hands of an expert, it could be a good tool. However, if it is carried out improperly, the results can be very negative. 

So check the time tables for your area, and only test your new "tool" on just a few birds, untill you feel you have mastered it, and can apply it to your advantage. I advise this way because of the experience of a local fancier who once pulled the flights on his entire team...and....you guessed it, he went the entire season with the 9th and 10th flights missing, so he was a Big Fat No Show !!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Im not real sure But you might test the concept when the 6 flight is about in full you then have 7 8 9 and 10 at that time pull 9 /10 7 will drop 7 9 and 10 will start coming in then 8 will drop about mid point. If weather is right the bird should be in moult depends on age Or as the bird goes into heavy moult around the head you can try. but take this as suggestions Not sure thought.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I think that it may be more trouble then it is worth. I have read that some of the futurities do this to the birds. I do not think I will try it this year, being the competition is little for the races this year. Just wanted to know a little about it. Thank You
Randy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Can someone give me the low down on pulling the last two flight feathers. I have read that some do this to speed up the molt. We race in September or early October. I understand the concept a bit. Who here does this and when and how do you go about it?


STRICTLY MY OPINION ONLY: OUCH ! OUCH !


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI RANDY,While I do not do this myself,this is my understanding.Cutting the 9th and 10th flights is a common practice in some parts of the country.It is done by those that have One loft races and those that fly in Futurity races.,to insure that all the birds have a full wing for the race.Most of these races are held in October or November. There are some that do it to their young bird race team they are serious young bird flyers..........The birds should be trained out in JUNE or JULY. The 9th and 10th are cut about 1/2 way down. Wait 2 weeks so that the feather dries out.With the help of a friend who will hold the bird while you pull the feather.Pull one at a time .Remember to pull straight out DO NOT TWIST. In about 2 weeks you will see the new feathers coming in,so if cut the 2nd week in June you should see the new flight in mid JULY and by mid AUGEST the wing should be full.This must be timed so as to have a full wing for the first race..........Now after all this I must say I don't like doing it I am realy a old bird flyer and only fly yb so they get some experience for the old bird races.I guess if you are a serious yb flier it might be in your intrest to do it....GEORGE


----------

